# Merc/Tohatsu 20hp



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You should avoid running a 2 stroke dry. The fuel is where the lubrication comes from so running it dry often is ill-advised. 

If it's going to sit for a month or more, then consider draining it, otherwise there's no point.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks HM, i failed to ,mention it's a new 4 stroke but your advice mirrors what I'v been hearing


----------

